# Prepping a Ti frame for assembly



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi everybody,
The time has finally come (it's nearly X-mas!) to put my now-vintage Tuscany 2005 frameset together. My question is, are there any special considerations to be taken when it comes to assembling a TI frame as opossed to an aluminium or carbon frame? I've read on some posts about "Ti prep", apparently, something you apply to the BB shell before you screw the BB on. Is it best to have a Litespeed dealer's LBS' workshop assemble it or will just about any good ol' wrench do?

Thanks for your input.

Lorenzo.


----------

